# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  مشکل تغییر تاریخ در datetime

## leontry89

دوستان من یک فیلد datetime دارم که دستی دارم تاریخ و اپدیت میکنم اما خودکار برمیگردونه به همچین تاریخی: 2639-07-04 12:52:05.237 دلیلش رو نمیفهمم

----------


## H.Jafari

> دوستان من یک فیلد datetime دارم که دستی دارم تاریخ و اپدیت میکنم اما خودکار برمیگردونه به همچین تاریخی: 2639-07-04 12:52:05.237 دلیلش رو نمیفهمم


شما برای فیلد با نوع DateTime نمیتونی به صورت دستی تاریخ وارد کنید. باید برای این نوع فیلد ها یک فانکشن نوشته بشه تا تاریخ شمسی شما رو به تاریخ سازگار با این نوع فیلد تبدیل کنه.

----------

